# BFG ALL TERRAIN T/A KO2 "DT"



## KFX450RXC (Sep 6, 2014)

I go through tires way too easily. I run 285/70-17s on my F350 but the truck works all the time and pulling the trailer, I just wear tires out far quicker than they're rated. It usually gets me a pro-rated price on the next set but I'm tired of that.

The new BFG ALL TERRAIN T/A KO2 DT supposedly has a "sturdier tread compound that will allow for a longer tread life". But at the same time, it loses its "3 Peak Mtn. Snowflake" rating.

This is NC. We may get 3-4 snows a winter. Or we may get none. Anything over 6-8" is rare but it can happen. But for me, I plow for a business that has multiple outlets so its nothing for me to drive 200-300 miles during one storm. 

Anyone already have these tires and if so, what do you think? Is that 3 Peak Mtn. Snowflake rating a big deal? Should I just stick with the regular All-Terrain T/A KO2s or another set of Coopers?


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

I had not heard of the "DT" version. I had the KO2 snow rated on my truck previously and they were shot in about 30k; with minor hard work. I, personally, wouldn't really be overly concerned about the snow rating with the little snow you get. Just be smart when you do have snow. 

I went back to Michelin and have been happy.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Are you rotating tires? We used to get 15k miles on a set with lots of highway time but never rotated. We switched to rotating every oil change and really doubled tire life......


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

BFG All terrain life is a joke and always has been. Especially for the money they get for them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Drock78 said:


> BFG All terrain life is a joke and always has been. Especially for the money they get for them.


I thought I was the only one getting crappy life out of them.

I have yet to find a decent snow tyre that does provide long life.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

I owned 2 sets. Neither lasted 30k. My coopers lasted 50k. I put a set of Toyo on this time to try.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Which Coopers?

I really liked the AT3s but again, about 30K out of them.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Cooper ATP. I just went with the Toyo AT2. Try something different


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Drock78 said:


> Cooper ATP. I just went with the Toyo AT2. Try something different


Hmmm, similar to the AT3. Exclusively from Discount? Guess I won't ever be trying them.

Toyo's look pretty good. Interesting how well they wear.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hmmm, similar to the AT3. Exclusively from Discount? Guess I won't ever be trying them.
> 
> Toyo's look pretty good. Interesting how well they wear.


Yes, Discount exclusive. I only deal with Belle now. The price was right and the tread is deep and they look great. So far they have done great.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I just got a new set of BFG KO2s two weeks ago. The old ones lasted over 30,000 miles, plow on and weight in the back most of the winter and mostly light work sometimes a trailer in the summer. I like them, good traction, quite tires and no chop to them, rotated a couple times. I had to go look the new ones are not DT.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I just got a new set of BFG KO2s two weeks ago. The old ones lasted over 30,000 miles, plow on and weight in the back most of the winter and mostly light work sometimes a trailer in the summer. I like them, good traction, quite tires and no chop to them, rotated a couple times. I had to go look the new ones are not DT.


This implies you work...I don't believe it.


----------



## KFX450RXC (Sep 6, 2014)

I had a set of BFG KO2s and at 25K, they were done entirely. I have the Copper ATPs now from Discount. Not a bad tire but treadwear is going to be similar to the BFGs. I don't have 25K on them yet but its easy to see they won't go much further than that.

The reason I ask about the KO2 DTs is "supposedly" this is a tire with a sturdier compound which is supposed to increase tread life. Is BFG addressing the biggest complaint people have with their tire? Maybe. But will I regret not having that 3 Peak Mtn. Snowflake rating?


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

How are you only getting 25k out of them? I plowed and towed alot with my ATP and they went 50k.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> This implies you work...I don't believe it.


Hauling the grandkids around is hard work.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Hauling the grandkids around is hard work.


Figured you were going to say keeping Fireball stocked takes a lot of driving.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

KFX450RXC said:


> I had a set of BFG KO2s and at 25K, they were done entirely. I have the Copper ATPs now from Discount. Not a bad tire but treadwear is going to be similar to the BFGs. I don't have 25K on them yet but its easy to see they won't go much further than that.
> 
> The reason I ask about the KO2 DTs is "supposedly" this is a tire with a sturdier compound which is supposed to increase tread life. Is BFG addressing the biggest complaint people have with their tire? Maybe. But will I regret not having that 3 Peak Mtn. Snowflake rating?


I honestly dont think your going to be able to tell a difference but if you think you can heres something to try. Drop the tire pressure 2 or 3 or 4 pounds and that will get you the feeling of a softer compound and then bump the pressure back up in the warmer temps.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

KFX450RXC said:


> I had a set of BFG KO2s and at 25K, they were done entirely. I have the Copper ATPs now from Discount. Not a bad tire but treadwear is going to be similar to the BFGs. I don't have 25K on them yet but its easy to see they won't go much further than that.
> 
> The reason I ask about the KO2 DTs is "supposedly" this is a tire with a sturdier compound which is supposed to increase tread life. Is BFG addressing the biggest complaint people have with their tire? Maybe. But will I regret not having that 3 Peak Mtn. Snowflake rating?


When were the "DTs" released? I was told last time around they had changed the compound and that was a year or two ago and it hasn't changed.


----------



## KFX450RXC (Sep 6, 2014)

My nearest dealer has a set of ATPs, KO2s and KO2 DTs in stock right now at 285/70-17.

Not sure when they came out.


----------



## KFX450RXC (Sep 6, 2014)

We'll. I'm at the Discount right now. Although they were all wearing evenly, my rears were at 4/32. The fronts were at 8/32. I'm just replacing the rears and go from there. They're about half price since the mileage was around 25K on this set. More miles than I thought. But definitely better than those last KO2s were.


----------



## STARSHIP (Dec 18, 2000)

We are giving the Cooper Discoverer M+S a try. We put a set on a truck at the end of the season last year, and liked the way they performed for the last couple of events. This wasn't a long enough test, but we were confident enough to put a set on another truck for this season.


----------

